# Trying Something New To Me...  Dry Curing Charcuterie!



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2017)

Hey all, as said this is new to me...  But had some meat in the freezer & wanted to give this a try... That said, here we go!  Used the Umai Charcuterie Kit for these.  I'd like to thank some folks who's info & threads helped a bunch in this process..  Thanks Rick (Nepas), Adam (c farmer), & Charlie (CrankyBuzzard).  

***EDIT***  These were started yesterday, 5/21.  My wife & I were relabeling some vac packed chicken breasts in the freezer yesterday as well.  Those were vac sealed on 3/21, so that date was in my head.  Sorry for any confusion.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 21, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 21, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 21, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 21, 2017







The wait begins, can't wait to try these....


----------



## seenred (May 21, 2017)

Howdy Justin...how's it going my friend!  Lookin good Brother...can't wait to see and hear how this turns out!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2017)

Let oking goiod, hanging around until the finish!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

I have wanted to try the UMAI bags for a while.

Looking forward to seeing how yours turn out.

Al


----------



## tropics (May 22, 2017)

Justin Looks good I just got the bags for some sausage.Is that the date you started them 3/21 if so when will you open them?

Richie


----------



## petewoody (May 22, 2017)

Were the photos taken during the curing stage? The bags look like Foodsaver bags rather than Umai bags.


----------



## noxwaste (May 22, 2017)

Petewoody said:


> Were the photos taken during the curing stage? The bags look like Foodsaver bags rather than Umai bags.


The meat is also freshly seasoned, so it looks to me like he's just in the initial stage of it all.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

***EDIT***  These were started yesterday, 5/21.  My wife & I were relabeling some vac packed chicken breasts in the freezer yesterday as well.  Those were vac sealed on 3/21, so that date was in my head.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## tropics (May 22, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> ***EDIT*** These were started yesterday, 5/21. My wife & I were relabeling some vac packed chicken breasts in the freezer yesterday as well. Those were vac sealed on 3/21, so that date was in my head. Sorry for any confusion.


I do hope you corrected it LOL I figured that

I'll  be watching

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> Howdy Justin...how's it going my friend!  Lookin good Brother...can't wait to see and hear how this turns out!  Thumbs Up
> 
> Red



Hey Red, good to hear from ya buddy!  I appreciate ya dropping a line & I will keep the progress of these updated.  They will be curing in the foodsaver bags for two weeks.  

We are good here, just been busy with life & the kiddos.  Hope all is well with you & yours.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Let oking goiod, hanging around until the finish!



Thanks Case.


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2017)

Cant wait to see how this turns out.   

By the way, I didnt help much.   But anything I did help with your welcome.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I have wanted to try the UMAI bags for a while.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how yours turn out.
> 
> Al



I've wanted to as well Al, I'll keep these updated probably with separate threads.  These will be in the foodsaver bags for two weeks.  Appreciate ya dropping a line buddy.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin Looks good I just got the bags for some sausage.Is that the date you started them 3/21 if so when will you open them?
> Richie





tropics said:


> I do hope you corrected it LOL I figured that
> I'll  be watching
> Richie



Thanks Richie, I'm lookin forward to how these turn out & will keep the progress updated.  Ha, I'm not a multi tasker on projects as ya can see... totally messed the date up...  LOL.  Thanks for dropping a line my friend.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 22, 2017)

I'm in for this.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

Petewoody said:


> Were the photos taken during the curing stage? The bags look like Foodsaver bags rather than Umai bags.



Edited my post, thanks for dropping a line.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

noxwaste said:


> Petewoody said:
> 
> 
> > Were the photos taken during the curing stage? The bags look like Foodsaver bags rather than Umai bags.
> ...



You are correct, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ab canuck (May 22, 2017)

Yep, I am definitely in for this one...... This kind of thing has been intriguing me for awhile.....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Cant wait to see how this turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I didnt help much.   But anything I did help with your welcome.



Thanks Adam, I can't wait either...  Your help is always appreciated !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> I'm in for this.



Thanks CR!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2017)

Glad to see you posting Justin.  Was kinda wondering what you were up to these days my friend.

Dont know a whole lot about this so I'm in all the way on this one.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Yep, I am definitely in for this one...... This kind of thing has been intriguing me for awhile.....



Thanks AB, I'll keep these updated.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 24, 2017)

Looking good.

Cant beat the vac bags for curing.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, these are in the Umai bags now.  The lomo I had a heck of a time with, finally just rebagged it last nite due to a bad bag..  Bad thing was I'd misplaced the last vac mouse, so done the seal with a small strip of foodsaver bag & a seal on the Umai bag as a substitute as shown by Ron Pratt on the Umai forum.  So anyway, here they are...













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 7, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 7, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 7, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 7, 2017






I'll update on the weigh ins.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking good.

You can do it, not that hard.


----------



## theyankeesmoker (Jun 7, 2017)

This I will be watching. I did do some bacon a few months ago (dry cured in fridge, then smoked, and of course cooked before eating). Definitely takes patience but pays off.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 8, 2017)

nepas said:


> Looking good.
> 
> You can do it, not that hard.



Thanks Rick, but you may be highly under estimating my talent....  Messing things up!  :biggrin:   I appreciate the vote of confidence!   Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 8, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Glad to see you posting Justin.  Was kinda wondering what you were up to these days my friend.
> 
> Dont know a whole lot about this so I'm in all the way on this one.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, yea just testing the waters on this...  Appreciate ya dropping a line my friend !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 8, 2017)

nepas said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Cant beat the vac bags for curing.



Yes sir, they work great.  Appreciate ya dropping a line.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 8, 2017)

TheYankeeSmoker said:


> This I will be watching. I did do some bacon a few months ago (dry cured in fridge, then smoked, and of course cooked before eating). Definitely takes patience but pays off.



Thanks for dropping a line.


----------

